# Cockatiel Nap Time



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Its tiring work being a cockatiel


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol some tiels are tired  mine nap in the afternoon for an hour or so lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww they look so adorable when they are napping


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Too cute...all mine nap at around 2pm everyday, like clock work!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Lulu naps throughout the day. Then she comes to life and gets hungry. It's very cute. She will stare at her food cup with her head tilted either to the left or right for maybe 5 minutes then make her way down.


----------

